# Streams and rivers near Royal Oak



## Sertainment (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello everyone, I'm new here and thought I'd ask a question to some of you who may be a bit more experienced than myself with the area neat royal oak. Currently I'm working downtown and would like to get away during lunch breaks for an hour and go fishing. Just picked up a fly rod and reel this last weekend and want to try it out but I'm not too familiar around here and was curious if any of you knew of some good places nearby. I've been looking online and have seen some options but thought I'd ask here as well. Thanks for the help!


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Boy, I don't know of any decent pond or lake near Royal Oak. Fishing at lunchtime only offers a 15 minute radius at best. Perhaps there is a section of the main branch of the Rouge River close enough? Not sure what would be in it, but smallies and other panfish would likely be in that river. Suckers and cats too. All certainly worth casting to... 

As for a cold water fishery, I think the closest thing is probably twenty five minute's drive. Not really appropriate for a lunchtime cast.


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

There are some parks in Birmingham that have branches of the Rouge river going through. Just look at a google map.


----------



## ClintonRiverKing (Apr 19, 2013)

quarton lake has bass gillz and carp. the river by 15 mile has loads of chubs and carp. nothing special but you should at least catch something


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------

